# Went to a puppy mill today (pic)



## damaya (Feb 1, 2011)

While my oldest attended a party at a Lazer Tag place the youngest and I went out killing time. We noticed a giant dog (fake) holding a sign that said "puppy sale". So we checked it out.

It was a store called "Puppy _ _ _ _ " (I won't publish the name) It was absolutely packed with people. Handling, holding, carrying all kinds of pups. Don't know how many were there, but lots.

Many were just sleeping. We were drawn to the German Shepherd pen, and yes I did take the one out that was most active (only one that was awake actually), and took him to the little "play area" for Sarah to play with. Out of curiosity I asked the girl how much and she said 895.00, but he couldn't go home until Wednesday next week. I said "thanks". 

I left feeling kind of sorry for most of them, and explained as best I could to a 10 year old about right and wrong breeding.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

very very sad


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow, that's sad


----------



## TexasAggie (Dec 24, 2011)

$895.!?!?!? Well at least they're not running out the door.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Poor puppies and dogs. So sad


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

The pet store at the mall makes me want to cry. I can't go near it. I cringe when I see people buying a puppy from there. This is the kind of place that those poor puppies come from.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'm so glad my community won't support such stores. Education is key in stopping sales of pet store pups.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I haven't seen something like a mall pet store for years.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

blehmannwa said:


> I haven't seen something like a mall pet store for years.


There's only one pet store in Ottawa that I know about that sells puppies and kittens, all the other ones I knew about have shut down selling anything bigger then a guinea pig


----------



## damaya (Feb 1, 2011)

This place had no less than a dozen baby crib looking things with at least that many different breeds.

Like I said the place was packed. We were there probably no more than a half hour, and I didn't see anybody buy one in that time. Just handling them. Didn't see any food, toys, or "supplies" of any kind. Just puppies. There were catalogs at the front of the store that showed pamplets of the dogs with descriptions and pictures. Pretty bad.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> very very sad


Ditto


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

the picture you provided looks like the pups are from different litters , at least two different ages 

it may seem "nice" to have the dogs handled but that is putting them at risk . the store has no idea where those people have been previously and what disease (parvo) they are bringing in -- evidence 10 days later after incubbation time

who is the pups advocate . people may correct or reprimand, hold on to pup who wriggles or mouths and then the person gets short with them


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

I spoke to a woman at the vet's the other day. She trains horses. She travels the country showing horses. She said bull dog puppies are the rage at the horse shows. There is a man that goes to Missouri to all the breeders down there and collects these pups from them and brings them to the shows to sale them. Ugh!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Wow. So sad to see these little guys like this. Handing with out any precautions big no no!! Parvo very serious and highly contagious!!! Anyone can bring it in on shoes or hands and infect one pup. Before you know it, it has spread to all of them. Shuch a shame. 

At least you got a learning lesson in with your daughter.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Puppy stores don't care about the handling risks...obviously. There was a thread a year or so ago about the horse show annual puppy sales....I couldn't find it on the search box here, but this is the site for this years show:
Puppy Alley | Special Quarter Horse Events | AAQHC
Here is this years event rules:_*

2012 Congress Puppy Alley Requirements
Participants are required to complete a Puppy Alley Registration Form. Registration forms are available at the stall office. An Ohio Quarter Horse Association representative will collect the registration form when you arrive at Puppy Alley. Participants are required to display puppies in the designated Puppy Alley area only. Participants will occupy individual spaces within Puppy Alley. Spaces will be available on a daily first come, first served basis. No puppies less than 8 weeks of age will be permitted on Puppy Alley. All puppies must have a current Health Certificate prior to arriving at Puppy Alley. Health certificates must be available for inspection every day you plan to participate in Puppy Alley. All puppies are subject to examination by Congress designated veterinarians. The Congress designated veterinarian will have the final say as to a puppy's suitability to participate in Puppy Alley. Participants will be charged $20.00 per puppy, per day.*_
I hate government legislation, but sometimes it is needed to control uneducated supporters.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Yes, she trained and showed quarter horses.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Falkosmom said:


> There is a man that goes to Missouri to all the breeders down there and collects these pups from them and brings them to the shows to sale them. Ugh!


That's just disgusting, money grabbing idiots...those poor dogs


----------



## damaya (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah but they did have 2 econo size bottles of hand sanitizer at the door with a sign asking people to use it. :crazy:

carmspack- for sure different litters as evidenced not only by the look and size but by the day on the collar that they could be taken home.

If nothing at all a good lesson for my 10 year old. We also went to an SDA trial today. So she knows both sides of the coin pretty good for her age. She understands that none of the dogs we saw this morning started life like the ones we saw this evening.

She knows and was involved in the choosing of our pup, and how we went about it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Can you share your experience at the SDA trial? Like I said in your other thread, what a great choice you made in what you attended! SDA(that club) is worthy of a day spent, IMO!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I have a puppymill rescue Italian Greyhound. 

She has had 5 bone breaks, and is completely blind from Progressive Retinal Atrophy thanks to her scummy puppymill breeder (obviously, no health testing).

You can read the newspaper account of the raid on the puppymill she came from, here:
Clovis, NM puppymill raid

I despise puppymillers.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

When I was younger I had a job at a "pet store". They were high priced, sold mixed breeds for $500 and people actually bought them. They did not allow people to handle the pups. Most of the dogs had worms, some had breathing problems. I lasted there about a month, before I seen what was going on and started asking questions about where the puppies came from....I should have took all the puppies with me when I quit


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Your description of what you saw is vile and these poor babies....

We all know that these puppies have been seperated from mom and have very little human contact, left in a cage all day.

I'm going to give my boy a extra hug & kiss today.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Courtney said:


> I'm going to give my boy a extra hug & kiss today.


Me, too. Mine was treated like a royal for his entire life, compared to those poor little ones. 

What breaks my heart is the hard wire surface they have to stay on, and the pee and poo that just goes through the grate. The instinct not to soil their den has been ruined. Just imagine the smell, and having to live above your own toilet. 

Ugh.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

My breeder may not have been the best breeder that I could have selected, but her dogs were all loved and very well cared for and socialized. 

Puppy mills are very sad.


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

I can see how people are tempted to "rescue" these puppies from their situation. I feel bad for those little babies and I would want to take one home even though I know that is supporting puppy mills.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh my gosh  What if you called animal control? Would they (or a rescue organization) rescue these babies? This person needs to be locked up just like he/she does to those poor babies!!!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

We have a guy who sits on the side of the road selling assorted small breed dogs out of his van. He usually has 2 or 3 ex-pens with different types of pups for sale. He is there month end and month out. All year long. I've never stopped but have often wondered why the county lets him continue to operate. I can't imagine what his breeding operation looks like.


----------

